# Sugar Bowl Thread



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know much about OU. Bama rolls 49-14.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 2, 2014)

Pulling for Oklahoma ! But bama will win ! 38-17


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

For tonight : Roll Tide!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

The way my picks have gone, i don't know anything about foobaw. Hoping for the best!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

Good luck bammers!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2014)

4 plays. Roll Tide 7-0.


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

Sooners fixin to get Boat raced.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 2, 2014)

Fairly impressive start for bama.


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

Awesome,  We just won the Iron bowl again.  What's the over under on ESPN showing that clip during tonight's Sugar Bowl?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice pick


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2014)

Another nice pick.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 2, 2014)

Whew, looks like an Oregon / Baylor game


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 2, 2014)

7-7 now off Mccarron int. Come on Bama!


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

Man that #14 for the Sooners can fly!.  He came out of no where to save a TD on that long pass play.


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

So far the Sooners aint scared.  up 14-10.

Bama will settle down.


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2014)

Bammer.......you better wake up.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

Bamas d getting tired


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Bamas d getting tired



The adrenalin will get you winded the first couple of series.  they'll be ok.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 2, 2014)

Just like that 67yd td reception.  Back on top. ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Saban and Smart are gonna have to hit the books hard this summer to come up with a strategy against HUNH offenses. Right now, they are like kryptonite to us.
Glad we got the lead back, but not liking what i've seen so far.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Saban and Smart are gonna have to hit the books hard this summer to come up with a strategy against HUNH offenses. Right now, they are like kryptonite to us.Glad we got the lead back, but not liking what i've seen so far.



They are to evry D thats why Saban hates them and i hate them too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

tied at 17.
Giving up 5 straight 3rd down conversions is ridiculous.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> They are to evry D thats why Saban hates them and i hate them too.



I'm with you there, bro.


----------



## Atlsooner (Jan 2, 2014)

We're trying to hang with ya.  Boomer Sooner.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 2, 2014)

Most know that I'm not a college fan but love football and can't not watch...but man some defense would be good from either side right now


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Atlsooner said:


> We're trying to hang with ya.  Boomer Sooner.



welcome back, Atl. Havent seen you in a while.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2014)

Bama is fortunate ok dropped a sure td on the first drive for the pic or ok would have 21 already.

Bama very well might win the game but its funny some of you act like oklahoma is vandy or something.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 2, 2014)

Can't be doing that TJ.


----------



## Atlsooner (Jan 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome back, Atl. Havent seen you in a while.



Thanks bud. Had a hip replacement done a while back. good game so far.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>



This^^^^^^


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> They are to evry D thats why Saban hates them and i hate them too.



Its funny how for years sec fan laughed at defenses in the big 12 and pac but now that many sec teams run it the sec defenses look no better. So much so saban is the only coach I ever recall openly crying about it.


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> Most know that I'm not a college fan but love football and can't not watch...but man some defense would be good from either side right now



Come on over from the dark side Jim! College is where it is at!


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Bama is fortunate ok dropped a sure td on the first drive for the pic or ok would have 21 already.
> 
> Bama very well might win the game but its funny some of you act like oklahoma is vandy or something.



Just remain calm. You have your 2nd loss of the season coming tomorrow night......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Belue gets burned again. Great pass.


----------



## Doc Olly (Jan 2, 2014)

This is a good game! It may come down to whoever has the ball last!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2014)

Good thing I didnt pay attention to the sec/espin guys or I wouldnt even have watched the game.lol

Oklahoma playing better than I thought they would.

Great game so far!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2014)

tcward said:


> Just remain calm. You have your 2nd loss of the season coming tomorrow night......



That very well might happen. As you guys know, the best team doesn't always win.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ooops. 30-17


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Not the game I expected at all.


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

Did I just see McCarron's Girlfriend leave the game


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2014)

My goodness Bama, the wheels are coming off.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 2, 2014)

Oklahoma physically beating bama right now!  Very impressive


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2014)

De crimpsome tides gon lose if they don't quit makin' mistakes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow

Oklahoma should have 38. Bama being taken to the woodshed so far.

Long way to go though. Bama can certianly still win this game.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 2, 2014)

This is starting to look like the UGA vs Hawaii Sugar Bowl!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2014)

Can we just reject any further Sugar bowl invites. Geez


----------



## david w. (Jan 2, 2014)

Oklahoma came to play!


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ooops. 30-17



31


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Resica said:


> 31



That was before the extra point.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2014)

Foster misses another chip shot. Imagine that.... Idiot!


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> That was before the extra point.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

How does an entire officiating crew miss a guy taking his helmet off? 
I guess it doesnt matter. Oklahoma is playing excellent ball and we are not. 
The door can't hit Cade Foster in the rear soon enough.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 2, 2014)

Really Cade? Again....Lot of game still to go. Them sooners came inspired. I felt it was going to be a close game. Didn't expect this though. Great game so far though!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 2, 2014)

i know fire saban


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

poohbear said:


> i know fire saban



nope.


----------



## david w. (Jan 2, 2014)

poohbear said:


> i know fire saban



Like that will happen......


----------



## Atlsooner (Jan 2, 2014)

OU is playing their best game of the year SO FAR. Whole half yet to play. When you have 2-3 weeks to prepare a game plan with these bowl games anything can happen. Our motivation I think, everybody, even our own media, talked like OU was a JUCO team. But, like I said, gotta play all 4 quarters.


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

poohbear said:


> i know fire saban



Maybe he accepted the Texas job before the game started


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

That world cup commercial was awesome.  Man I'm ready to watch some real football.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> That world cup commercial was awesome.  Man I'm ready to watch some real football.



Thats called soccer or futbol. You can have it.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 2, 2014)

thats what i was thinking maybe made a good wager against team before leaving


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 2, 2014)

Auburn wouldn't even be having this problem with OU.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 2, 2014)

Auburn wouldn't even be having this problem with OU.

I now they would have some magic ball fall out of the sky for a touchdown


----------



## david w. (Jan 2, 2014)

Bring it on back.


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> That world cup commercial was awesome.  Man I'm ready to watch some real football.



Turn in your man card and go over to the cooking forum


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice start to the second half. Looks like some folks got a good chewing at the half!! Lets see what the offense can do.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Anybody else catch that display with the two short buses painted in each school's colors?   What are they trying to say?


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

Sooners can not afford to let Bama get momentum


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anybody else catch that display with the two short buses painted in each school's colors?   What are they trying to say?



I saw it. Not sure what it was all about. Maybe they felt if we had a bus like those Aubbie fans Gus Bus, we'd get really really lucky too!

By the way, both sides of the ball looking like Bama right now.


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

Is Yeldon hurt or in the Doghouse?  Henry is tearing it up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

weagle said:


> Is Yeldon hurt or in the Doghouse?  Henry is tearing it up.


Yeldon has been battling a turf toe most of the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## david w. (Jan 2, 2014)

Took that momentum away that bama had building.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2014)

Good thing we didn't play Oregon. They'd hung a 100 on us


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeldon who? Henry is a beast!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2014)

How can this be happening?  When is the last time Alabama has trailed this long?


----------



## poohbear (Jan 2, 2014)

Saban has got to go plainly being out coached


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Resica said:


> How can this be happening?  When is the last time Alabama has trailed this long?



3 turnovers that led to points, an oklahoma QB that is playing lights out with perfect passes, a Bama defense confused by an excellent offensive gameplan, a Bama offensive line that is getting owned( 6 sacks), A bama defense that can't stop a dadgum 1st and 30 series, a field goal kicker with snakes in his head..... pick one.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 2, 2014)

8 mins left in 4 th seems to be a low tide at the moment


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Derrick!!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2014)

Not over yet


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

Derrick Henry:


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

weagle said:


> Derrick Henry:



And a freshman to boot! Excited about his future.


----------



## Mrsdavidw (Jan 2, 2014)

Just found out that the High School I went to played during the Half Time show. Go Cass Colonels! (Marching Band)


----------



## david w. (Jan 2, 2014)

Mrsdavidw said:


> Just found out that the High School I went to played during the Half Time show. Go Cass Colonels!


----------



## MadMallard (Jan 2, 2014)

Out played and out Coached.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mrsdavidw said:


> Just found out that the High School I went to played during the Half Time show. Go Cass Colonels!



Howdy, ma'am. You'll notice your husband just  you. Feel free to hit him with a skillet.


----------



## david w. (Jan 3, 2014)

Stick a fork in it.Bama is done.


----------



## Mrsdavidw (Jan 3, 2014)

I shall do even better, he is now on baby duty all night. He's supposed to be watching Bama loose anyway instead of playing online.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ballgame......Hats off to the Boomer Sooners. They played their hearts out tonight for sure.


----------



## MadMallard (Jan 3, 2014)

This offensive line has had no identity all year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ballgame.
Congrats to the Sooners for playing the best game of their season tonight.
Roll Tide and goodnight.


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2014)

Good game. Nice win!


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 3, 2014)

I guess Uga and bama let the sec down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats atlas sooner.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2014)

We suck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2014)

Roll tide.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2014)

david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (Jan 3, 2014)

Insult to inury.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2014)

But but but it's Bama!!  And they played a lowly Big-12 team!  How in the world did that just happen?  Especially against Chokelahoma...    Is it safe to say that if Bama had to play fast paced offenses week in and week out that they would be a 2-3 loss team?  I think so!!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 3, 2014)

Fire Saban , the end of a dynasty


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow...never saw that happening. Really though. ..4 turnovers killed Bama.  No matter how good a defense is....hard to overcome that


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 3, 2014)

No team is invincible. A good butt whoopin' clears your mind.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh and 2 losses in a row I don't think they can recover


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 3, 2014)

Not the sec !!! They are invincible !! Lol ! Come on Monday night ! Let's go noles .....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow

Big game Bob calls out the sec earlier this year, Saban comments about it, espin over plays it thinking oklahoma going to get spanked since, low and behold, they get matched up, and then they get punched in the mouth. Thats funny right there!!!

Make no mistake, stoops would love to say more but he will bite his tongue and take the high road.


----------



## david w. (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats Oklahoma,Great win.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 3, 2014)

Whoa, I did not expect Bama to lose or get whooped up on like that by Oklahoma.  Was only able to watch the online web scoreboard & box score as the Crimson Tide climbed back to within a touchdown, but 5 turnovers by Bama sure did not help.  Congrats to the Sooners on the win, to my disappointment, but wow whatta win.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2014)

Absolute heck of a game by the Sooners!


----------



## weagle (Jan 3, 2014)

I heard AJ was running his mouth before the game too.  Something about how good Bama was and everyone would be talking about Alabama more than the NC winner.

I guess his girlfriend can help him pull the foot out of his mouth.


----------



## Atlsooner (Jan 3, 2014)

Can't call us Chokelahoma anymore. Big game Bob was on his game. Boomer Sooner baby


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2014)

Sugar bowl choke masters


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 3, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Wow
> 
> Big game Bob calls out the sec earlier this year, Saban comments about it, espin over plays it thinking oklahoma going to get spanked since, low and behold, they get matched up, and then they get punched in the mouth. Thats funny right there!!!
> 
> Make no mistake, stoops would love to say more but he will bite his tongue and take the high road.



Guess that trip Oklahoma made to Alabama last spring paid off for them. Little undercover operation those Stoops boys had.

Yet still now and forever ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2014)

Funny thing is my wife, who is a Texas grad, just said she's glad Saban isn't going to UT.  She said she doesn't think he could handle the fast paced high power offenses that play in the Big-12 week in and week out.    Bama just lost to a 2 loss Big-12 team..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm Georgia first, SEC second, but got to tip my hat to the Sooners. They played inspired football.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 3, 2014)

I am glad bama lost but it is hilarious how a loss or two undoes a decade of dominance in some minds. Make yourselves look foolish.


----------



## weagle (Jan 3, 2014)

Auburn softened them up for the Sooners.  Stole their Mojo and left them broken and depressed.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 3, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Funny thing is my wife, who is a Texas grad, just said she's glad Saban isn't going to UT.  She said she doesn't think he could handle the fast paced high power offenses that play in the Big-12 week in and week out.    Bama just lost to a 2 loss Big-12 team..



So you aren't the only one in your family that knows very little about football?


----------



## snookman (Jan 3, 2014)

Bama has been suspect all year, just living off the hype! Even the announcers had them in the winners circle. I love the SEC but, I sure am glad they lost.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I am glad bama lost but it is hilarious how a loss or two undoes a decade of dominance in some minds. Make yourselves look foolish.



Just think of it like this.  Bama has lost 3 times in the last two years.  2 of those losses were to Big-12 teams...  Hmmmmm


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 3, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I am glad bama lost but it is hilarious how a loss or two undoes a decade of dominance in some minds. Make yourselves look foolish.


 no ones saying bama hasn't had a great program !!! But don't live in past it's all about this year yesterday is gone. !! Sorry


----------



## hornhunter44 (Jan 3, 2014)

Atlsooner said:


> Can't call us Chokelahoma anymore. Big game Bob was on his game. Boomer Sooner baby



Boomer Sooner rolled right over that tide
Tune up the Schooner


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2014)

:





Jetjockey said:


> Funny thing is my wife, who is a Texas grad, just said she's glad Saban isn't going to UT.  She said she doesn't think he could handle the fast paced high power offenses that play in the Big-12 week in and week out.    Bama just lost to a 2 loss Big-12 team..



Cmon jet, I've heard the same nonsense by meyer haters as well, any team in america would take them in a minute. There is not a texas fan alive, that if they woke up in the moring and heard ut hired saban, would say, well, that sucks. That includes your wife!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> :
> 
> Cmon jet, I've heard the same nonsense by meyer haters as well, any team in america would take them in a minute. There is not a texas fan alive, that if they woke up in the moring and heard ut hired saban, would say, well, that sucks. That includes your wife!!!



My wife has never wanted him at Texas.  And she pointed out last year that Saban's weekness is fast paced offenses.  That is exactly what you play week in and week out in the Big-12.  Would he be successful?  Absolutely , and he'd win Championships.  Would he be just as successful as he's been in the SEC?  Absolutely not.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2014)

yawn...     Bama got beat by a good team in a bowl game.   Happens sometimes.   Nothing more to draw from it other than OU needed to play a nearly perfect game and they did.  Congrats to them.


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2014)

I sure hope the fans don't get the blame this time.


----------



## hornhunter44 (Jan 3, 2014)

Bob Stoops - 4&4 vs SEC Teams  3 of those 4 wins against Alabama. 
Alabama has become a legend in their own minds and thinks everyone will just roll over and let beat up on them.
" Hey coach Saban got a second"


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 3, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Not the sec !!! They are invincible !! Lol ! Come on Monday night ! Let's go noles .....



Ok now, lets not forget......The noles coaching staff is littered with Saban proteges. Darn good team with darn good talent and I hope they win (even though I should be pulling for the SEC), but even the best fall sometimes. The noles are not really an Acc caliber team right now. They are indeed an SEC caliber team this year, and i would bet because of Sabans training. Best of luck on Monday.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 3, 2014)

No matter who you were pulling for that on side kick, at the end of the game, was a thing of beauty...almost like pilin' on.


----------



## huntersluck (Jan 3, 2014)

That will be good for Ala good butt whoopin will bring them back to earth. AJ choked but Ok still was the better team last night.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 3, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Funny thing is my wife, who is a Texas grad, just said she's glad Saban isn't going to UT.  She said she doesn't think he could handle the fast paced high power offenses that play in the Big-12 week in and week out.    Bama just lost to a 2 loss Big-12 team..



Then she needs to get back in the kitchen and make us all some sammiches.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2014)

weagle said:


> I heard AJ was running his mouth before the game too.  Something about how good Bama was and everyone would be talking about Alabama more than the NC winner.
> 
> I guess his girlfriend can help him pull the foot out of his mouth.



Bama played that whole game like they were supposed to win automatically and any minute the Sooners would choke and shut down. Surprise, they didn't. Even if you are the Crimson Tide you still got to bring your AAA game to the stadium on game day.

Hat tip to the Sooners on an excellent win.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2014)

Did Bama lose?


----------



## hornhunter44 (Jan 3, 2014)

Saban and the whole Alabama team has become legends in their own minds. They thought OU would just lay down and take it and they ended up getting punched in the mouth in the first half and never recovered. Texas won't take him because he lost to OU, you don't lose to OU if you want the Texas job. Baylor beat OU, Briles will be their choice.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2014)

Again, did Bama lose to Chokelahoma?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2014)

hornhunter44 said:


> Saban and the whole Alabama team has become legends in their own minds. They thought OU would just lay down and take it and they ended up getting punched in the mouth in the first half and never recovered. Texas won't take him because he lost to OU, you don't lose to OU if you want the Texas job. Baylor beat OU, Briles will be their choice.



Briles lost to UCF and has shown no Defense.   Most think he is out.  Jim Mora's name is now being thrown around pretty heavily.  I'd hate to see him leave UCLA, but he would be a perfect choice for UT.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Then she needs to get back in the kitchen and make us all some sammiches.



That my friend is funny !! Literally laughed out loud. 

Oh yeah, congrats to the Sooners ! Good game.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2014)

tcward said:


> Come on over from the dark side Jim! College is where it is at!



its where its at for everyone's defense getting beat on nearly every play


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 3, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Briles lost to UCF and has shown no Defense.   Most think he is out.  Jim Mora's name is now being thrown around pretty heavily.  I'd hate to see him leave UCLA, but he would be a perfect choice for UT.



Mora isn't going to leave UCLA after just 2 seasons and finally getting to see guys he's brought in start to make a difference.

Also...something about the weather in SoCal...the wive's like it out there too.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Mora isn't going to leave UCLA after just 2 seasons and finally getting to see guys he's brought in start to make a difference.
> 
> Also...something about the weather in SoCal...the wive's like it out there too.



For enough money he would.  Plus, have you been to Austin?   Austin is pretty freakin cool..


----------



## hornhunter44 (Jan 3, 2014)

Briles is a Texas born, Texas high school football coach with state championships and is well known around the state by other high school football coaches. He will have a big advantage in recruiting that other coaches won't have. He also beat OU and won the Big 12 this year. I hope he doesn't get the call as I as an OU fan want Texas to keep falling on their face. As far as defense there are really very few college teams that play lights out defense anymore its all about scoring and playing for the style points in order to be ranked higher in the BCS.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2014)

hornhunter44 said:


> Briles is a Texas born, Texas high school football coach with state championships and is well known around the state by other high school football coaches. He will have a big advantage in recruiting that other coaches won't have. He also beat OU and won the Big 12 this year. I hope he doesn't get the call as I as an OU fan want Texas to keep falling on their face. As far as defense there are really very few college teams that play lights out defense anymore its all about scoring and playing for the style points in order to be ranked higher in the BCS.



That's true.   MSU has been an afterthought in the BCS this year.  They are a 1 loss team just like Auburn, but were never considered for the NC game.   They beat a very good Stanford team by playing tough hard nosed D, yet nobody gave them any credit.  They have as much reason to be in the NC game as any other 1 loss team.  I'd love to see MSU's rushing ad go head to head with Auburn.  Since Auburn has no real passing game, I'd be willing to bet MSU would eat them up.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 3, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> For enough money he would.  Plus, have you been to Austin?   Austin is pretty freakin cool..



Agreed. At UCLA, football will always play second fiddle to basketball. They also have USC in town to compete against. At Texas you are automatically THE top dog in a state that is overflowing with talent.

And yes, Austin is one of the nicest cities in America. If I ever move out of state, Austin is on my short list.


----------



## Buck (Jan 3, 2014)

riprap said:


> I sure hope the fans don't get the blame this time.


----------



## Geeman (Jan 3, 2014)

What a game last night! I'm a ga fan but bama sure did play like ga last night. Turnovers and gave up to many big plays. Can't win a game with that many turnovers. At least us dogs ain't the only ones to let down the sec.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 3, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> For enough money he would.  Plus, have you been to Austin?   Austin is pretty freakin cool..



Ever been to Westwood?  Westwood is pretty freakin cool..



BrotherBadger said:


> Agreed. At UCLA, football will always play second fiddle to basketball. They also have USC in town to compete against. At Texas you are automatically THE top dog in a state that is overflowing with talent.
> 
> And yes, Austin is one of the nicest cities in America. If I ever move out of state, Austin is on my short list.



Not true.  They put a huge emphasis on all their sports...not just basketball.

Look at their baseball team....look at their softball team...soccer...waterpolo...all the sports get attention.  That is why they have the most national championships of any school.  The fact that they had the greatest coach and the greatest dynasty in all of sports in basketball doesn't mean that is all they care about.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 3, 2014)

I just love Sabans"that wasn't supposed to happen" face.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 3, 2014)

This girl put up more of a fight than Saban's team.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> This girl put up more of a fight than Saban's team.



I like good looking Alabama girls that are a little bit on the trashy side.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2014)

Jailtime over a football game.   Idiot...


----------



## tcward (Jan 3, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> This girl put up more of a fight than Saban's team.



I bet she didn't know Bama lost til about 10:00 this morning......


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 3, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I like good looking Alabama girls that are a little bit on the trashy side.



Lol, you and I think alike.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I like good looking Alabama girls that are a little bit on the trashy side.



That's good looking?  You need to get out more!!  

The dude did need to get beat up though.  There's no excuse for pink pants in public on a guy! I guess she noticed that as well..


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Greene728 (Jan 3, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> View attachment 769019


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 3, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Ever been to Westwood?  Westwood is pretty freakin cool..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking about the school, I was talking about the fans/boosters.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> I wasn't talking about the school, I was talking about the fans/boosters.



Ahh...I'd agree with you there.  Not too many places that have more fair-weather fans than LA. 

Nothing quite like football in the South.


----------



## yanknga (Jan 14, 2014)

O.U. showed that they can play with the big boys. Boomer Sooner


----------



## Atlsooner (Jan 16, 2014)

yanknga said:


> O.U. showed that they can play with the big boys. Boomer Sooner



Uhhhh....OU is one of the big boys. Always have been. Also, OU is not separated by periods. Just sayin'.


----------

